# Moving email messages from Incredimail to Outlook



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

Is there a program available to accomplish transferring messages from Incredimail ( most current version) to Outlook? I haven't been able to find anything to accomplish this. I would like to get everything into Outlook. I use it everyday at work and decided it's time get organized at home. I use many of the features of Outlook at work and I would also like to use them on my home computer.

Thanks - 

CQ
XP SP2, 1GB RAM, MSOffice 2003, lots of other stuff 'cause I like technology and 1 iPod Touch...just for fun...:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Incredimail is incredibly difficult to migrate away from . . by design I's suspect. This might help: http://email.about.com/cs/incredimailtips/qt/et012403.htm


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

I did see that site, thank you. It indicates the free software needs older versions of incredimail to work or work properly.... I think I will just slowly migrate away from IM and just print the items I really don't want to loose. I suppose there may be some software that I could pay for that might do it but it would only be a one time shot so I am inclined not to got that route...Thank you any way!


----------

